# Target stabilizers - A few questions.



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Stabilizer*

With stabilizer there are a lot off setups the best thing you could can do is go down to your local archery shop and ask if you can try a few setups because what i use it might not work for you and what you see on other bows at you club might not suit you to :shade:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

*stabilizers*

I would recommend calling AEP and finding out if Nunzio will be at a shoot near you aep stabilizers are great and nunzio is more interested in sellin you what you need instead of what he needs to sell, even if you dont buy from him he will explain to you what you need and why


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are a few guide lines that might help. If your shooting a bow with an axle to axle length of say 37 and up you want to go for a 30 in + stabilizer with 10in side rods. if your bow axle to axle length is shorter say 35 or lower then you want 28 or shorter with 8 in side rods. These are only references and depending on bow and balance of that bow +accessories and your shooting style. The use of a one side rod may be to counter weight the sight and to also say you tend to pull to the right so you offset that with counter weight. what your trying to achieve is balance and stabilization on the target. A heavier bow will help you to hold steadier on the target in general. Also what to take into consideration is the distances you are shooting and your shooting style and how the bow responds when it is fired. Do you tend to pull to the right a little upon release? does the bow kick back? does the bow drop forward? and so on etc..


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Its all on YOUR BOW and how it balances in YOUR HANDS and how YOUR BOW aimes. Try as many as you can from friends find out what aimes best for you. I shoot a easton acc (very light) with no weight and no side bars. I have not tryed the fuse products but they look real nice.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

2fingers said:


> Its all on YOUR BOW and how it balances in YOUR HANDS and how YOUR BOW aimes. Try as many as you can from friends find out what aimes best for you. I shoot a easton acc (very light) with no weight and no side bars. I have not tryed the fuse products but they look real nice.


First of all, Thanks very much to Viperarcher for his RESPONSE to my questions. The rest of you just gave ambiguous info that I don't need. I know it depends on me and my bow but that's not what I was asking. Like I said, I'm NOT AT ALL new to archery. I'm just new to some of the equipment used by the serious target competition side of the sport and I'm trying to gain some knowlege on purpose and function. Thanks for your attempts, I'm sure you mean well, but if you don't know...just say you don't. I mean c'mon, I don't have anyone I know who does this or else I'd ask them and try their stuff, that's why I brought my questions here. I thought this was a "Professional NFAA archers" forum. Is there anyone else who can expound further on what Viper said? Thanks again.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Stab system is all about stabilizing your pin. The futher the weight is from the bow the more stabilization you will get. the V bar and side stabs help counter balance the front weight and add side to side stability , along with counterbalancing the weight of the sight and rest. All in all the stab system will raise the mass weight which in turn helps slowing down the pin float as well.

At least these are my reasons for shooting the long stabs:teeth:


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

The stabilizers that come off the sides ae called V-bars, they are supposed to gie the bow a better balence and I belive that they do a good job of it. SOme people that shoot big heavy scopes may only use one V-bar because the scope kind of acts as the other one and the V-bar is there to counter the scope weight. The long forward stabilizers are to give you a better balence from rocking back and forth. I use both but not the Doinkers just because of their costs. You can get yourself a good set of V-bars and a stabilizer for a 100 bucks or so. However for a good Doinker set you could be looking at 250 bucks. If you are going to really get into indoor archery I highly recommend getting both. I know i dont regret getting mine.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Check this out.

www.tenzone.u-net.com/equipment/index.htm


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

c'dn-eh? said:


> Check this out.
> 
> www.tenzone.u-net.com/equipment/index.htm


Great info, thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Wingsfan (Jan 12, 2009)

One of the reasons I have been told for a longer bar one the front is for a lever effect. It takes less weight to help stablize the bow if you move the weight out farther from the bow. So a 10gram weight 28" from the bow would be like a 80Gr. weight 8" from the bow(just an ex. not correct conversion)


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

DXTdaveRN said:


> First of all, Thanks very much to Viperarcher for his RESPONSE to my questions. The rest of you just gave ambiguous info that I don't need. I know it depends on me and my bow but that's not what I was asking. Like I said, I'm NOT AT ALL new to archery. I'm just new to some of the equipment used by the serious target competition side of the sport and I'm trying to gain some knowlege on purpose and function. Thanks for your attempts, I'm sure you mean well, but if you don't know...just say you don't. I mean c'mon, I don't have anyone I know who does this or else I'd ask them and try their stuff, that's why I brought my questions here. I thought this was a "Professional NFAA archers" forum. Is there anyone else who can expound further on what Viper said? Thanks again.


comming from someone who says 'they' don't know about target stabilizers, and then telling people they don't know what they're talking about

good job


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am glad that I was able to help you!


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

introverted said:


> comming from someone who says 'they' don't know about target stabilizers, and then telling people they don't know what they're talking about
> 
> good job


Hey guy, I never told anyone they "didn't know what they were talking about" Someone gave me a sort of mocking response for whatever reason and it made a nice cute picture, but skirted what I was asking. Then others joined in and kicked in more "in depth" info which was akin to what I was asking. Maybe you didn't read the original response to my question. If you have better info, please share it, I'd love to gain the knowledge, otherwise get it right before you come on here just to flame somebody. :thumbs_do


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I was at LAS this weekend, I noticed Reo's bow even took pics of it, I was amazed of the weight he had on it! Is it possible that bow was so off balance that he needed that much wt, I heard he is only pulling about 40 something pds. My question is does pulling wt have any thing to do with stab length and side bar wwt?


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

From what I have been told, the lower your draw weight more mass weight will help. I am still learning myself but this what I was told. Finding the right setup can take a while so be patient. There is an awesome Stabilization thread but I think it's on GRIV's sight.


----------

